# 2320 attachments, oil?????



## Eibbor8 (Jul 8, 2011)

First off, thanks for the help in choosing a mower, the 4 ft. was the way to go.

Next, I'm looking to get a 3 pt. disc - anyone have any idea how big i can go?? Ground is 75% dirt 25% sand - Not sure if that helps.

Rear blade (mostly for snow) and some scraping, etc. - How wide?? 5 - 6 foot??

Rear Planter (sweet corn) Mmmmmm - 1 or 2 bottom, or is there something else I don't know about?? 

Tractor is a 2011 John Deere 2320. ( I just posted a pic on the registry if you want to check it out)

Also JD says not to change the oil untill it has 50 hours on it, I've only got 17.5 but, man it's pretty black already. What do you guys think? Also I'm probably going to run Royal Purple 10-40 in it. Anyone else running that oil??

Thanks in advance for any info.

Sorry, I tend to ramble.


----------



## HVG (Sep 12, 2011)

Rear blade for snow is suspect unless you are scraping only 2". The blade stacks up the snow and the wheels spin when the load gets too big. You need a snow blower. Diesels always make the oil black. Follow the instruction manual on oil changes.


----------

